# MSE Nor Cal Advanced SQ Seminar



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)




----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well poop, I will be in Cancun on vacation.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll take your spot then


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting the flyer and outline, Fred!

We are finally going to be able to present the ASQS in California! Yea... I know.... It's about time...

If you plan to attend, get pre-registered early, because this seminar will fill up. There have been many people asking about a CA seminar, and we will limit attendance to 30 people max. More than that, and it would be difficult to manage getting everyone to fully experience the audio demonstrations and practicing the listening and tuning techniques.

I will open pre-registration on Monday, January 4th. Give me a call at (918) 810-2535, or e-mail to [email protected]. A $195 deposit will hold your spot in the class. 

I'm really looking forward to this one. 

Regards,


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Email sent to reserve my spot. Who else from So Cal is driving up?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

darn id LOVE to go to this,just bad timing cash wise

hope there is space in a few weeks, when I can make up the cash

why in the world did you guys choose salida lol, that is like the oddest place in the central valley weird lol


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I emailed Mark about a So Cal Seminar, and he said possibly later in the year, but nothing definite.
So I'm in, registered this morning.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

/puts on bells

Count me in as well


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

We have made arrangements with the Hampton Inn, located within walkign distance from the training. If you call them and tell them you are with the "Mobile Soundstage Engineering" group you will receive a room rate of $84 a night.

Hotel info:
4921 Sisk Road
Salida, ca 95368
(209) 543-3650 (209) 543-3650


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

V-DAY Weekend!

The old lady will not be happy.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have that problem.. I mean I am single. 

The bummer is that it's President's day weekend. Had to cancel my Glamis plans.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea, it is Valentine's Day Weekend, but it is also the weekend before the big car show and MECA show the next weekend in Sacramento. 

And, there will be a MECA Sound Quality Judge Training on Friday, before the seminar at the same location. So, you can get certified as a MECA SQ judge, then learn a TON about making cars sound good at the ASQS Saturday and Sunday.

So, get your priorities straight! Of course, that says nothing about what your spouse's or girl friends priorities might be...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark, my priorities rest in the wife's happiness....I will be wining and dining her in Mexico while this is happening. Please forgive me. Family 1st as you know. I don't care to feel the wrath of the wife even though this is more important to me.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

I totally understand the family priorities. 

But putting Mexico above Salida, CA??? Come on... I'm sure you can find a nice hotel with a swimming pool in Salida. And, Salida does have a Mexican sound to it.... 

And if you buy that last bit... you deserve to reap the wrath of your wife...

Have a fun trip down South.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I know. Salida is a beautiful town, and it has a Spanish name.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would love to attend, but I'm broke and it's in Northern California. 


:bigcry:


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Pre-registration is open, and we have a good number already signed up with deposits in. 

For everyone planning to attend that hasn't pre-registered yet, I really need to know in advance. Because of the long travel distancefrom OK to CA and the expenses involved, pre-planning on my part is critical for this seminar. 

As you have heard from those that have attended the ASQS already, it is worth every penny and more. You will gain a tremendous amount of practical information on how to make car audio sound systems perform at their highest level, whether it's a competition, street, demo, or other type of system. 

Get with me ASAP, so we can get you in the loop and registered to attend.

Thanks!

Mark Eldridge
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

I know godfathr and I are planing on attending. One of us will call you in the next few days to finalize.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Only one week until the ASQS in Northern CA... There are a couple of spots still available, so if you plan to attend, get in touch with me ASAP. 

For anyone that will be competing in the series of MECA and other car audio events on the West Coast this year, attending the ASQS would be one of the very best investments you can possibly make in regards to improving your knowledge, installation and tuning skills, and as a result, your chances of placing well in the competition events. We cover everything you will need to know to make your system sound as good as it possibly can, and because of the close association between this seminar and the MECA event the next weekend, we will be talking a lot about competition specifics in addition to the essential SQ information.

So basically, if you want to better your chances of winning, this seminar is for you!

I will be leaving Oklahoma on Tuesday to drive out West. We'll set up for the MECA Judges' Training on Friday, and the ASQS on Saturday and Sunday.

See you in Salida next week!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
I posted pics of the event here for those of you who want to check it out:
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Mobile Soundstage Engineering Seminar Feb.13th and 14th,2010
It was nice to see alot of guys I met at last years IASCA regionals. I also met a few DIY guys I hadn't met before and it's cool putting a face to a screen name! This seminar was awesome. I really learned a lot from Mark and I want to personally say THANKS! for taking the time to travel all the way from Oklahoma to teach us the things that he has learned building some of the best sounding cars in the world. I will definitly apply everything I learned this past weekend to each and every car I touch from now on. If anyone has the opportunity to attend one of Marks seminars,( I think he will be back to Cali sooner than later), it is definitly worth the investment of time and money. So, start a little savings fund now so your ready for next time!
Thanks again Mark, it was a pleasure meeting and learning from you!
gf


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree completely. I learned more in the last few days, then I have learned in the last couple of years. Seeing things demo'd in front of me, and actually trying things myself made all the difference.

If you are on the fence about going to one of these seminars, just listen to the guys who have gone, it's well worth the time and money. I drove up from Los Angeles to make it, and I don't regret it for a second.

Autorama next weekend. May be back up there to check out the cars with my dad... Guess I am a sucker for a 400 mile drive


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

If you come up for Autorama let me know! We can grab some food/beer afterwards if you're game. I'll be there for sure. 

Zach


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Still planning. I'll let you know if we make it.


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Guys, this is Joe that travelled with Mark to Cali.

Thanks for a great seminar! Mark and I had much to talk about on the trip back. That and the youtube video that he took of me snoring in the truck. This was one trip I won't soon forget! My view of stuck up snobbish california guys is out the window. Everyone that I met was cordial and very open about their involvement with the industry. 

It was my pleasure to meet each of you and I wish you the greatest success in business, competition and life.

Joe Wallis


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Mark, thanks for making the trip to the west coast. I'm sure having a good friend like Joe traveling with you made it a lot easier.
Thank you Joe.
Mark's seminar is the best audio related purchase I've made, and it will no doubt save me money in the long run.
It was great to see everyone.
Thanks also to Fred Lynch of Arc Audio for the cars as well as the pizza, and Jim from BRE for the use of his shop for the classroom.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Mark, thanks for making the trip to the west coast. I'm sure having a good friend like Joe traveling with you made it a lot easier.
> Thank you Joe.
> Mark's seminar is the best audio related purchase I've made, and it will no doubt save me money in the long run.
> It was great to see everyone.
> Thanks also to Fred Lynch of Arc Audio for the cars as well as the pizza, and Jim from BRE for the use of his shop for the classroom.


Craig,

I'm jealous.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

And thank you Craig for the burger and the beers 

I agree totally, this was the best money I have spent on car audio. Components come and go, vehicles eventually get replaced, and my tastes in music change, but everything I learned that weekend will stay with me and make any system sound better.

Thanks to everyone involved for making it happen.

And yes, I did spend the whole 6 hour ride home listening to the cd's and fiddling with my settings...


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

Mark and I listened to Lyle Lovett and Marc Montgomery most of the way home. We only had the stock system in his truck. Great trip though, sure enjoyed it and what a treat to have David Navone join in on the second day for an hour or so.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I know everyone things the seminar was great, but I think it sucked  I learned sooooo much, I thought my brain would explode. I'm having to buy a bunch of equipment: RealRTA, mics, voltage splitter, O-Scope,SPL Meter, etc... and I am spending endless hours tweeking my system. Also, I now know that I have to replace some of the leather in my car with foam back suede like material. Other then that, I guess it was O.K. 

On a serious note, it was great meeting everyone. I've only been into car audio for a couple of years and all the other participants were in the industry with 10,15, to 20+ years in the business. I appreciated people willing to answer my novice questions, I now have a solid foundation of knowledge to build from...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> I know everyone things the seminar was great, but I think it sucked  I learned sooooo much, I thought my brain would explode. I'm having to buy a bunch of equipment: RealRTA, mics, voltage splitter, O-Scope,SPL Meter, etc... and I am spending endless hours tweeking my system. Also, I now know that I have to replace some of the leather in my car with foam back suede like material. Other then that, I guess it was O.K.
> 
> On a serious note, it was great meeting everyone. I've only been into car audio for a couple of years and all the other participants were in the industry with 10,15, to 20+ years in the business. I appreciated people willing to answer my novice questions, I now have a solid foundation of knowledge to build from...


OMG!  
having to buy equipment in order to tune what I already spent a fortune on! 

I wish I could have attended.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> OMG!
> having to buy equipment in order to tune what I already spent a fortune on!
> 
> I wish I could have attended.


If he has another one in Ca., I am going to attend. Now that I understand some of the basics I'll be able to get evern more the next time


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments, guys! 

The first Northern California ASQS went really well. Lots of excellent interaction, discussion, and exchange of information between everyone. And, we were fortunate to have some good vehicles there to work with as well. Thanks to all of you that brought your cars out to play!

Other Big Thank You's:

Everyone at Arc Audio for the use of the carpet, the tables, and just for being great people, always willing to lend a hand and provide hospitality.

Fred, your help coordinate everything before I arrived is much appreciated, as was the use of your cars for us to work with and learn more about tuning car audio systems. 

And also to Jim Brown and Beebe Racing Enterprises for allowing us to use their facility. Working with sound quality in a race shop... That's got to be a first, and it worked out really well.

And Joe, for helping with the drive from Ok to CA and back. Good company...

You guys keep working on those SQ systems. Best of luck with the SQ competitions this year as well. And let me know if you have questions that I can help with.

We'll start looking at a Southern California ASQS for later this year.


----------

